# First annual yeah plugging outing!



## SullysSteelies

I like the 3 pm finish time...gives us time to trailer up and head over.


----------



## Swampbuckster

If I'm reading this correctly the end time, as in let's pack it up and head to Henning is 3pm. Which would put the meet and greet around the 3:30.-4:00 Mark?


----------



## Julez81

This outing is for all of us, if the consensus is for a later check in at Henning that's fine. 3pm then? Whatever time we choose shall be the time you must be at Henning. So if a half hour drive upriver you would need to be on your way by 2:30 at the latest to make the 3:00pm time and be eligible for prizes.

We have daylight savings between now and then as well. So we gain an hour.


----------



## ScottyM

3pm sounds good to me.


----------



## Julez81

I am hoping for white out conditions.:idea: Do we need to bring salt or do all the launches have it on the Mo? I always have some with me winter fishing anyways. Do all the launches get snow plowed for that matter?

I am planning 2 with me, looks to be JFritz and our bud Country/ Extreme Joe.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Ok. Thats more clear. 3 pm at Henning if agreed upon.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Team names would be fun too.


----------



## steelton

Most ramps don't have salt, Henning does plow and has salt but, it's a $6 park fee to get in. Anderson can be steep but usually good well into late December. The rest of the ramps downstream are fairly easy and once again not plowwd. Sounds like 3 is our meeting time at Henning. If your taking out at Anderson it's only about 15 min. Below Henning so a rip upstream would be easy enough.


----------



## srharris88

Count me in for this plugging extravaganza, I will have one other in my boat as well!


----------



## Julez81

Cool! Always room for more! Are you a convert or a veteran? lol

How did you do plugging the Mo last Dec. srharris?


----------



## steelton

So far we've got.....

Steelton 
Sully
ScottyM
Tda513
Julez
JustinM 
Swampbuckster
srharris88

22 guys appox. and counting look like its gonna be a good outing.


----------



## steelton

Most of us consider only the events on the water crucial to a successful day and not so much what comes after. So when we've finished with our big fish and most fish awards, it seems only fitting we have a little fillet competition for anyone who fancy's themselves a cut above the rest. It should be a judged event based on efficiency, quality and speed. Bring your favorite knife and board if needed, there is a cleaning station and garbage cans there for us to use.


----------



## Swampbuckster

steelton said:


> Most of us consider only the events on the water crucial to a successful day and not so much what comes after. So when we've finished with our big fish and most fish awards, it seems only fitting we have a little fillet competition for anyone who fancy's themselves a cut above the rest. It should be a judged event based on efficiency, quality and speed. Bring your favorite knife and board if needed, there is a cleaning station and garbage cans there for us to use.


Will we have EMS personnel on site in case of a sliced tendon or finger during this event?? :yikes: High Stress fish filleting may cause an accident. lol.


----------



## Julez81

Good point Chris, I best leave me knife at home. :lol:


----------



## steelton

Hmmmm..... kinda have a point there. Maybe we'll just play a rousing game of mumbly peg with our fillet knifes instead. The world of high stakes fish cleaning is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## SullysSteelies

Anderson's launch is usually in decent shape, but there is a ridiculous hill getting down to the launch. If it's snowing the day of or we've gotten a lot of snow the day before I would opt to launch at Henning and make the run down to that area. I've heard of guys darn near losing their truck and boat down the ravine there...if you haven't seen it, it's a switchback style hill with no guard rails or anything, probably a 150 ft drop from top to bottom. It's scary enough to do right now let alone when there's fresh snow.


----------



## srharris88

I was brought up plugging with my father on the Manistee, but then started to use the center pin alot. Just got back into plugging the past couple of years. So not really a veteran or convert, just like to fish I guess lol


----------



## Swampbuckster

steelton said:


> Hmmmm..... kinda have a point there. Maybe we'll just play a rousing game of mumbly peg with our fillet knifes instead. The world of high stakes fish cleaning is not for the faint of heart.


This could make for great reality t.v. You should try to contact Joe Rogan on this one. Between the Race 'o Filets and the Anderson Death Launch I see an easy 675,000 viewers.:lol:


----------



## Swampbuckster

SullysSteelies said:


> Anderson's launch is usually in decent shape, but there is a ridiculous hill getting down to the launch. If it's snowing the day of or we've gotten a lot of snow the day before I would opt to launch at Henning and make the run down to that area. I've heard of guys darn near losing their truck and boat down the ravine there...if you haven't seen it, it's a switchback style hill with no guard rails or anything, probably a 150 ft drop from top to bottom. It's scary enough to do right now let alone when there's fresh snow.


And thanks for this information as I have not seen this launch before. Good food for thought.


----------



## steelton

The ramps should be in good shape that early in December, now January is a different story. Lucky for me I just drop the boat at the top and ride the world's most expensive saucer down the ramp.


----------



## Julez81

Sweet now your Duoman. Lol.
Look forward to seeing/meeting anyways.


----------



## steelton

Awesome... we're gonna have a great turn out.


----------



## Swampbuckster

It's coming quickly and good chance it'll feel like winter by then!!! I have two trips planned between now and the 7th to whip my tactics and skills into shape. I need to brush up on boat control, anchor placement, hook setting, fish netting, knot tying, color selecting, beverage consuming.....so much to do, so little time!:lol:


----------



## Julez81

I can help with the beverage consuming part, I got that part figured out!


----------



## srharris88

Is it the 7 th? I thought it was Saturday dec 6 th?


----------



## tda513

srharris88 said:


> Is it the 7 th? I thought it was Saturday dec 6 th?


Yeah, it's Saturday the 6th.


----------



## soloman

I'm sorry the 6th it is thank you. Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## jigsnwigs

I'm still wishy washy about participating. If the weather is real bad. I won't wanna fish. So I hesitate to invite someone to drive from the other side of the state. The other thing that makes it tough for me is to only fish plugs. I ran ran plugs for a while today caught one. Had a couple other good rips but missed 'em. Landed six on spawn. Guess I prefer the action I get from spawn. Maybe I don't have the patience/confidence with plugs as I do with spawn.


----------



## steelton

After way too much time off the water I'm finally back in the mix. Tda513 and myself made one heck of a day out of what could have been junk. Freezing rain, sleet and snow all in a day work for steelheaders. We managed a 4 for 5 day with one of the smallest rainbows to come on plugs and several other fish pushing the 10# mark. We started off fishing big plugs for aggressive fall bruiser and took one rip early on to let us know that the day would be good to us. Sadly the trophy hitting mag lip 3.5's were a touch to big for the slow conditions we faced as the fog rolled in. After switching to wee wigglers is classic winter MO colors we began connecting with fish after fish. Our shining star... a light copper and flo red back took more than its fare share of fish for the day followed by a vintage silver and green pee wee wart. Thanks Tyler for giving me an opportunity to drop the stick and take a few rips for myself can't wait to do it again. Get out there guys it's prime winter steelheadin', only a month early!


----------



## Julez81

Well done fellas!


----------



## steelton

My hope for a great turn out are higher than ever after todays trip. We'll be targeting winter pattern steel during the outing for sure. Here's the newest updated list. If you plan on attending and don't see you name on this list be sure to speak up. Were making custom pint glasses for everyon and I want to make sure to have enough. If you did get missed it's my fault for being so busy... sorry.
So far we've got.....

Steelton 
Sully
ScottyM
Tda513
Julez
JustinM 
Swampbuckster
srharris88
mgb drift
homebrew87
soloman

30 guys appox.


----------



## steelton

Julez81 said:


> Well done fellas!


Thanks Josh. It was so nice to get back out there just to find that there were some fish around to tangle with. I was a little worried with little to no reports on the water or fish but, after the test hole found a short striker I knew the day would produce some more fish.


----------



## markrules

Ill be plugging, yaaaaaaaahhh

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tda513

Thanks for having me yesterday Gabe! Good times on the water. Can't wait for the outing.


----------



## The Jimmer

steelton said:


> After way too much time off the water I'm finally back in the mix. Tda513 and myself made one heck of a day out of what could have been junk. Freezing rain, sleet and snow all in a day work for steelheaders. We managed a 4 for 5 day with one of the smallest rainbows to come on plugs and several other fish pushing the 10# mark. We started off fishing big plugs for aggressive fall bruiser and took one rip early on to let us know that the day would be good to us. Sadly the trophy hitting mag lip 3.5's were a touch to big for the slow conditions we faced as the fog rolled in. After switching to wee wigglers is classic winter MO colors we began connecting with fish after fish. Our shining star... a light copper and flo red back took more than its fare share of fish for the day followed by a vintage silver and green pee wee wart. Thanks Tyler for giving me an opportunity to drop the stick and take a few rips for myself can't wait to do it again. Get out there guys it's prime winter steelheadin', only a month early!


Yeah you out fished us! We were in the Wooly, I waited for a bit for you to get back to the launch but I guess you drive to slow, jk. Anyway I may fish with Scotty if there is room or try to set my boat up for plugging. I'll keep you posted either way, nice meeting you guys.


----------



## srharris88

Where do you get the bead chain that you connect to your single hook?


----------



## steelton

You can order them. Or most shops that deal in big lake trolling gear should have them. I also will have a ton of them on had at the outing.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Will anybody else be launching from Maple Island ramp and fishing that stretch next Saturday? It'll be my first time and just wondering if anything I should know/expect. It looks as if it is a state launch. Looking forward to the outing!


----------



## Honyuk96

Hey guys I'm by no means a plug fisherman, and my intentions aren't to hijack this thread, but I've got a question if anyone cares to explain. What is the reasoning behind the trailer chain and single hook on those plugs ? I'd have to imagine maybe you guys are practicing c&r ? Sorry if it's a silly question. Oh btw, nice fish guys !


----------



## steelton

Lures are designed quite well by manufacturers but, they're not perfect. A bead chain on a wiggler allows the lure to run in faster water and be more stable. Fish that get hooked stay hooked due to the depth a single hook can sink and chain allows for unlimited articulation. The fish can no longer use the hooks against the lure to pry themselves free. The length of hang back with bead chain and siwash allows the hook to have more of a chance of finding a point to hook as its leaving the mouth. Think of all the fish guys catch on floats and how many of those guys use treble hooks to fish with, 99% of the time it's a single hook with offset and kirbed point.


----------



## Honyuk96

Ok thanks steelton. Ha, so much for c&r. Seemed strange fro a plug guy but I've just never seen that setup. Thanks for enlightening me on the principal. Hope you fellas have a grand time on your outing. Maybe see you on the river some time, I float the MO quite a bit in my drift boat. Good luck to all.


----------



## flyrodder46

steelton said:


> Lures are designed quite well by manufacturers but, they're not perfect. A bead chain on a wiggler allows the lure to run in faster water and be more stable. Fish that get hooked stay hooked due to the depth a single hook can sink and chain allows for unlimited articulation. The fish can no longer use the hooks against the lure to pry themselves free. The length of hang back with bead chain and siwash allows the hook to have more of a chance of finding a point to hook as its leaving the mouth. Think of all the fish guys catch on floats and how many of those guys use treble hooks to fish with, 99% of the time it's a single hook with offset and kirbed point.


Great explanation, I rarely pull plugs, but follow these threads quite a bit, and enjoy them. Thanks Steelton, it also makes a lot of sense for c/r as there is only one hook, so less chance of harm to the fish.

D


----------



## steelton

Makes for easy net jobs. No extra hooks to worry about when retrieving your trophy from the basket. In the long run it allow you to have more run time because of not dealing with tangled fish and nets. More run time increases your chances of more fish in the boat as well.


----------



## mbg drift

I am a hobby rod builder and I just upgraded my rod wrapper. I have a Pac Bay rod wrapper that I bought 15 years ago. The thread carriage and 8 foot base are not pretty but work well and the motor is good. The speed control is tricky but someone more handy than me probably can figure that out. They sell new for around $175 but I just want to pass it along for around $50. Let me know if you are interested and I can bring it to the outing.
Drift


----------



## steelton

Bring it I might be interested.


----------



## srharris88

What do the launches look like? Is there much snow in Newaygo, we are coming from Detroit area and no 4 by 4. Do some of you guys plan on launching other places besides Henning park, and just meeting at this point at the end of the tourney?


----------



## steelton

Tha launches should be decent by the with tomorrow's rain and water weather bring some salt just in case.


----------



## Swampbuckster

srharris88 said:


> What do the launches look like? Is there much snow in Newaygo, we are coming from Detroit area and no 4 by 4. Do some of you guys plan on launching other places besides Henning park, and just meeting at this point at the end of the tourney?


We will be launching at Maple Island and fishing that stretch. We will be towing with a 4WD truck, coming from the Ann Arbor area ourselves. I've never fished this stretch before and only once have even been on the MO. Just was told it would be better for a prop drive boat. It Will be a learning experience for sure. To land a fish or two would certainly make my day. We will be arriving right around or shortly after day break.


----------



## steelton

The maple island ramp is pretty easy to go in and out. Biggest problem is the depth of water to launch there. You'll need to back the truck clear into the river to float the boat. A better option would be to launch at Bridgeton upstream and fish you way down. Bridgeton gets depth real fast and is nice and easy to launch and land a boat.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Thanks Steelton. Very helpful information.


----------



## homebrew87

We tried fishing from henning upstream two weeks ago but it was a little hairy for our prop. Haha. We will probably try our luck downstream further so we can spend more time fishing instead of looking for boulders. 
For those of us not launching at henning will we need a day pass to attend the meet and greet? Not too worried about paying, just want to be sure to have some cash.


----------



## steelton

Yeah its a $6 day pass. We finished our pre-game fishing today and we're surprised to find yet again entirely different conditions from the previous 2 trip. Today we started the trip at 51° and finished at 40° with the water acting similarly 40 - 38.5 and the flows falling and rising thru the day. We managed to scratch out a 3 for 3 day fishing every in the arsenal. Started big then went small and back to big agian. Two colors that have have been hot for the last 3 trip were grinch and light copper and flo red with gold/orange being an ever useful on the Mo.


----------



## srharris88

Debating on what launch to use for this saturday? I have 16 ft jet sled but have only ever launched out of Thornapple a hang full of times last season but that was much later in the year. Id be fine launching out of Thornapple but since the meet and greet is not there I am kinda leaning towards Henning or Anderson Flats? Like i said I have never fished these stretches or launched out of either one of them, any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve

Sounds like fun. Used to love to fish the MO on MS.com outings. Will be hunting with my muzzleloader.


----------



## steelton

Any ramp should be 100% next weekend. There are fish all over right now. A bright pod just moved up and warm day should move more. I'd go with what you know. Lots of guy are landing their boat and trailering them in. There are 3 or 4 drifters floating in to henning.


----------



## SullysSteelies

I'm trying to mentally prepare for one of the longest work weeks possible thanks to this outing. Fish or no fish, having a full day to go out, run plugs, and not have anywhere to be is a win already. I'll be out tomorrow taking some out of towners on the river, so hopefully the half day fishing will help move the week along.

It'll be interesting to see what the flows do on the MO in the meantime. At least the consistent weather all week should help to settle the fish in. Good news is that the launches should all be clear and easy to access and the weather is going to be awesome! I'll take a morning low at 30 degrees and a high of 40 anytime in December!


----------



## homebrew87

We are in the same state of mind. Just looking forward to a full day out in the great outdoors.
We dont have a lot of time logged chasing steel, but we look forward to learning as we go. I have read the plugging thread about three times and we are going to make the best of it. Who knows we might get lucky. 
Whether we go 0 for 0, or 10 for 10, it should be a great day and should be fun meeting you all.


----------



## SullysSteelies

homebrew87 said:


> We are in the same state of mind. Just looking forward to a full day out in the great outdoors.
> We dont have a lot of time logged chasing steel, but we look forward to learning as we go. I have read the plugging thread about three times and we are going to make the best of it. Who knows we might get lucky.
> Whether we go 0 for 0, or 10 for 10, it should be a great day and should be fun meeting you all.


I can always appreciate the guys like you who are happy simply being on the water. It's not always about having a banner day (even though this is an outing with bragging rights), sometimes it's just appreciating being able to spend time on the water with good company. Once in a while you get a great day of those simple things and great fishing, but it doesn't take great fishing to make it worth the while. Too many people have to put up huge numbers every trip out in order to validate themselves as fishermen...I'll let them stress about that while I'm happy just getting to be out.


----------



## jigsnwigs

I enjoy being on the water. Don't get me wrong, I still love it. Yet my competitive edge has me disappointed if I'm not catching the most fish. Even if I'm pushing the age of fifty. I strive to do my best. And still work hard to be the top dog but it gets harder every year. And the young bucks with new ideas sometimes kick my ass! But hey that's fishing and I love it! I never quit learning. Every day is a challenge. Bring it on!!


----------



## steelton

Just so everyone is on the same page I'll repost the rules and times. The outing is this Saturday the 6th on the Muskegon river only, no tribs or feeder creeks. Start time is 45 min before sunrise which is 7:15. That means lines can go in at that time, your free to do whatever before that. Because we all love the take, slam, rip or rail we are only using techniques that embody that passion. You can cast plugs, spoons, spinners or body baits in order to take fish. You can run plugs from shore off boards. And the most popular method pulling plugs from a boat. After discussing with other members in the outing we've decided to allow bait to be used as long as it is in conjunction with a plugs. Diver and bait, wrapped plug, scented plugs, dropper plug and bait. What is not an acceptable method is using any bait that isn't using the driver or plug to bring the bait into the strike zone. No casting bait, bouncing bait, rolling bait and certainly no floats and bait. Keep your fishes weights to yourselves until the weigh-in. Feel free the brag that you may have the biggest or the most. Friendly heckling is all in good fun.

There are prizes for first fish of the day, biggest 3 fish bag weight, and year long bragging right of biggest fish. We're meeting at henning park at 3 ish. No worries if your running late it is a fun outing. $6 entry fee. We'll be hanging out giving out the prizes, cleaning fish, beers, swap meet, food, stories, whatever have you till the last guy leaves. If you have plugs items for sale bring em' if your looking for that special plug maybe someone is selling it. Bring your own food, drinks, and chairs. I'll have grill to cook on and there's a fish cleaning station to use. If your not fishing but, wanna come hang out feel free. If anyone has any questions you can Pm me and we'll be posting throughout the day on what's happening. Take lots of pics out there for those who couldn't make it.


----------



## SullysSteelies

I've been sitting at my desk all morning sharpening hooks and rigging plugs...now just gotta clear the Go Pro memory and I should be set. It gives us adults something more exciting than Christmas as little kids to look forward to! 

I was planning on fishing Anderson tomorrow, but we are still up in the air so I can't promise a ride. There are quite a few car spot services around there too...maybe Gabe can refer you to some of the phone numbers?


----------



## ScottyM

Wow what a week I've had at work! Didn't think I was gona make it this weekend at one point but I'm in the clear. Also had my best fishing buddy back out on me last minute as well, but I found another so we are ready to plug! Now I just need a lot of luck because my plugging is def not on point right now. Anyway I'm looking foward to it. Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## riverbob

I'm not even in the contest, but I'm interested in how it goes, the guy in the sky has given ya a good day for it. Good Luck, be safe, n have FUN.......Go gitum


----------



## steelton

T minus 11.5 hours and counting.


----------



## Julez81

I am excited too. Looking forward to meeting everyone, and hoping to compete.


----------



## mbg drift

Very excited. Everything packed but the rods. Do I have time to change line? See many of you at Thorneapple. Fish on everyone!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Just putting the final touches on everything. Getting the coffee pot ready for go mode at 4am tomorrow and hitting the road!


----------



## steelton

I'm packed like a week trip to the U.P.


----------



## Julez81

Just a few hours til somebody post picture of early fish first fish!


----------



## Benz




----------



## homebrew87

Forgot to get the net wet. Haha we gave it a dip and had a slam not ten seconds later. Came unbuttoned


----------



## jigsnwigs

Finally boated one. Only had two rips all morning


----------



## REG

Looks like a perfect day out there. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Julez81

Slow no active for me.


----------



## Swampbuckster

No fish for us. Not even a slam.


----------



## Honyuk96

Who can update this thread ? Lots of guys out there and little reportage. How many fish total caught amongst the fleet ?


----------



## steelton

Sorry for the radio silence. Busy day meeting everyone once we were done. First place went mbg drift with 3 fish along with biggest fish at 9.19lbs. First fist of the day went to sully but, he dipped before prizes so it went to ScottyM with a bright 7lb hen at 8:15 this morning. The day was a great success not a tons of fish caught but, under such bright skies we did well. I think everybody had a great time and will be looking forward to next year's event. Thanks everyone for making things possible and showing up. Looking forward to the next outing!!!.


----------



## Swampbuckster

I think there was a totlal of 6 fish caught. Glad to see it wasnt just us who had a tough day out there. A lot of debris fouli g plugs up on river at least for those who fished the lower stretches. Nice meeting everyone and thanks steelton for putting on the show!


----------



## Michigun

Great day on the river. It was a fast start with things slowing down when the sun broke through. Two in the boat thanks to Steelton. 9 fish weighed in at the ramp. mbgdrift killed it...including plugging a sucker! That takes talent!

Awesome job putting this all together Gabe. I know it took a ton of work on your part. Thanks for taking me along for the ride! 

P.S. if you have never used an eagle to locate fish, I highly recommend it.


----------



## mbg drift

First off, thanks to Gabe and Julez for getting this thing going. Great job Gabe for all the work you did! Next year I promise to pitch in with something. 
As far the fishing goes we all know that it takes some luck getting fish in the boat. Today was our day. I had new crew manning the rods and they did a great job.
I was all smiles the 2 hrs home reliving the strikes and for meeting everyone. I don't post often but this board has been a wealth of info for me and it is good getting faces matched up with handles. 
Hope everyone has good fishing this winter and spring, and let's do this again next year.
Drift.


----------

